# How many teeth- 17 months?



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

My DD I think is going to be a lot like her dad- he was always the small kid in class- looked like he was 11 when he was 16- he grew after high school-

But I was wondering how many teeth does/did your 17 month old have? Breeze broke 4 teeth at 11 months then nothing until 2 weeks ago- she got one more- her 5th. Does that seems late?

Anway- just wondering! I think my oldest DD had a lot of teeth by 17 months *shrug*


----------



## ladybugchild77 (Jun 18, 2004)

Kiera is also 17months and has 15 teeth - she is cutting her 16th.







: Her little friend is 21 months old though and just got her 6th tooth...I guess it depends on the kid!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My dd had 12 teeth at 17 months. Every kid is different. I have one friend who's son was close to 13 months before he got even one tooth. Now at 2, he's got them all.


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

ds is 16 1/2 months - he has 13 teeth and is working on the other three.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

my DD is 17 months and has 6 teeth!


----------



## Avena (May 27, 2005)

My Dd is 15 M and is working on her 6 & 7 tooth.........


----------



## jest (Oct 24, 2005)

My ds will be 17 months tomorrow. He has 14 teeth.

My friend's ds will be 19 months tomorrow. He has 4 teeth.

*ETA: I have to amend my answer because he just got a new tooth this morning and I believe there is another on the way. So he turned 17 months yesterday and has 15 teeth with the 16th about to erupt any day now.


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

DS is 16.5 mths and has 16 teeth. I didn't know it was early for that many teeth. They all grow at different rates, ya know


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

My son just turned 18 months (but no new teeth in the last 6 days







)

He has 12.


----------



## faithnj (Dec 19, 2004)

DD had either 8 or 12 teeth at 17 months.

Otherwise, I want to say I love your DD's name!

Faith


----------



## amycurlygirl (Aug 14, 2006)

I think I've got you all beat...
I know... this isn't a contest

My son Henry only has 2 bottom teeth at 17 1/2 mths








Wish I could figure out how to get a picture of him on here.
He's sooo adorable.


----------



## RootBeerFloat (Nov 22, 2005)

DD has two teeth all the way in on the bottom, 2 teeth all the way in on the top, and 2 more just poking through on the top.


----------



## mgaige (Aug 15, 2006)

have to say, my son had 2 teeth on the bottom fully come in before he hit the 4 month mark... he got all of his baby teeth by the time he was 10 months old (per the dentist, i cant remember the number) which they said was accellerated... not necc good, just faster... my daughter had maybe 4 teeth when she was 18 months old...


----------



## chanale (May 6, 2004)

DD got her 16th tooth at 16 months. (Now she has 18½ teeth at 22 months.) But her father didn't get his _first_ tooth until he was 16 months! Here's the ADA chart of typical tooth eruption, but lots of kids fall outside those ranges (like my toothy DD or her toothless-as-a-toodler dad).


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faithnj*
Otherwise, I want to say I love your DD's name!

Faith

Ah, thanks Faith! Sometimes I get that







: look- like what were you smoking- lol


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

At 16 months we have 14 teeth with another two on the way. She got her first tooth around 4.5-5 months though. I have "nipples of steel" at this point!


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

My super big kid (been in the 90th% all his life) only had 6 or 8 teeth by 18 mo (didn't get the first lump in his gums until 8 mo and that one took 2 mo to break the surface). It was actually getting to the point that I was starting to worry and researching if it was normal or not







He's 26 mo now and finally got in his last 4, but there's no sign of his 2 yr molars.

For contrast, his older brother had all his teeth by 12 mo, and his 2 yr molars by 18 mo. He just turned 6 in June and he just discovered his first loose tooth this morning







I remember the day that tooth came in when he was 4 mo old


----------

